#    ..
,      ,   CF           , ..       50,51,52 , ?
  PL  ,         , ?        ,      ,  ,   ?          ,  ?

----------


## Skeptik17

.       :   ,  ,   . .

----------

> ,      ,   CF           , ..       50,51,52 , ?
>   PL  ,         , ?        ,      ,  ,   ?          ,  ?


 2 
1.PL      
2.  -        
3    ""     ,        

       PL        .
    2  :Smilie:

----------

